# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  الگوریتم بازی منچ

## moosa2007

با سلام خدمت اساتید 
بدون هیچ صحبت اضافی میرم سر اصل مطلب  :چشمک:  
من برای پروژه پایان ترمم باید بازی منچ رو به زبان vb6 کد بزنم میخواستم بدونم از دوستان کسی الگوریتمی مرتبت با این بازی داره که در اختیار من قرار بده و طبق همون الگوریتم کد بزنم ؟ اگه به من کمک کنید ممنونتون میشم

----------


## moosa2007

دوستان لطفا به من کمک کنید

----------


## MBG73

این بازی منچ هستش که یکی از بچه ها زحمتشو کشیده بودن اما مثل اینکه مشکلاتی داره . به هرحال گفتم شاید به دردتون بخوره .

بازی منچ

----------


## moosa2007

از پاسخی که دادید خیلی ممنونم  اما این تاپیک را در سرچی که در سایت کرده بودم قبلا مشاهده کردم اما به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم 

از دوستان اگه کسی هست که راهنمایی دیگه ای کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## hmrbesharat

سلام دوست عزيز 
من اون بازي منچ را تكميل كردم اگه هنوز نياز داري ورش دار
mench
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## moosa2007

ممنونم 

اگه به مشکلی برخوردم مزاحمت میشم

----------

